

ProofCheck: Checking Mathematical Proofs written in TeX - ranit8
http://pyvideo.org/video/732/31-proofcheck-checking-mathematical-proofs-writ

======
b2rock
It sounds promising, but it is hard to see how this would be useful on
something that is anything above basic.

